
DNA marks in adults tracked back to changes in earliest days of life - dnetesn
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2018-07-dna-adults-tracked-earliest-days.html
======
inetknght
This page, or something it loads, is causing Firefox to use 100% CPU.
Cryptocurrency malware, perhaps?

~~~
rhizome
Implying the resurrection of Lamarck with that domain name, my spidey-sense
tingles.

~~~
fifnir
They have stablished in other studies that the epigenetic marks can last for a
few generations (at least in c.elegans) so the simplification is that the
system works in 'lamarkian ways'.

This is not biologists trying to refute evolution, but rather a simplification
to talk about these issues with a broader public

